

You are your own(ly) limit. - bpick
http://www.brendanpickering.com/2010/01/10/you-are-your-ownly-limit/

======
49ersfan
This will be, for many people, unattainable. I won't deny that it is
uplifting, and I am genuinely happy that you are experiencing a modicum of
success, but it takes more than looking in the mirror for most people.

The points you raise do have merit, and I would suggest this post to anyone
who is thinking of taking the plunge and starting their own blog or project.

------
thegeekster
That was really interesting, though I've heard similar things before. Still, I
liked the writing style.

Kinda felt like art.

